# Festo CMMP Achscontroller-Schnittstelle



## Herrminator (4 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab meinen FESTO-Achscontroller (CMMP-AS) gerade bekommen.
Dieser wird mit meiner CPU315-2DP via Profibus angesprochen.

Ich hab jetzt die GSD Datei Installiert, und den Controller an den Profibus gehängt. Und habe die mitgelieferten S7 Bausteine dearchiviert.

Ich hab mit sowas noch nie gearbeitet.

Liege ich richtig, dass ich diese S7 Bausteine in mein bestehendes Projekt übernehmen muss?

Und das die Variablentabellen meine Schnittstellen zu meinem bestehenden Programm bilden?

Was heisst wenn in Variablentabelle 1 z.b steht DB55.dbx1.0 Fehler_HW ist das das Bit in dem ein Hardwarefehler Signalisiert wird. 
Ich verwende dann um auf den Fahler zu reagieren den DB55.DBX1.0 um z.b eine Meldeleuchte zu setzen.


Liege ich da Richtig.

Gruß Tobias


----------

